# international development work in the philippines



## lukejackson (Jan 17, 2014)

Hi all,

I recently finished my masters in development practice (international development) and have had quite a hard time getting work here in Australia (have mostly tried with NGO's specialising in international development as well as private organisations with interests in developing countries). 

I have volunteered in the past in the Philippines and spent 3 months there and loved it. I was considering saving up and doing something similar in the hopes of fleshing out my resume/ending up with a job at the end of it.

However, countless hours searching online have been pretty unsuccessful and many of the 'volunteer' positions I've found are aimed at tourists etc. 

I feel it would be easier if I was there on the ground applying, but as a recent graduate with not a whole lot of cash, I'm hesistant to take the plunge. Last time I was there I was offered work modeling. Is it realistic to go over there, earn a bit of money doing this (while having say, 5k usd in the bank) and look for work/internships/volunteer positions on the side? I also wondered if there was demand for foreign mc's/club promoters etc? Last time I was there I met a fair few club owners (from the more upscale clubs e.g. sky lounge etc.). I don't expect to make much money doing this, possibly just enough to cover my food budget or similar. 

Pipe dream or worth a shot?


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

lukejackson said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I recently finished my masters in development practice (international development) and have had quite a hard time getting work here in Australia (have mostly tried with NGO's specialising in international development as well as private organisations with interests in developing countries).
> 
> ...


The only way you would be able to *legally* work in the Philippines is if you possess a skill etc that can not be done by a local. Otherwise a work permit can not be had.
Millions of Filipinos (including models and entertainers etc) leave the country to work overseas due to the lack of jobs and slave wages paid here. Most any job offered to you in that field would almost surly descend into something you do not want to get involved with. I would not even consider the Philippines for work at all. This is a country for retirement--not working..


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

As Jet Lag said, the Philippines is a great retirement destination. If you are set on the Philippines keep trying the NGO's. You need a job offer before you receive a work permit and it's the employer that processes it. Getting a job here with the promises of get one usually drags on and doesn't materialise.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

Check out devex.com for development jobs in all countries.

Also if you really want to work in Philippines look at Asian Development Bank, they always have lots of postings for development types. adb.org


----------

